# HR34 Hidden Menu



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to access the hidden / service menu on the HR34? There are a couple of things that I would like to adjust, and I'm just curious. The Guide / Right Arrow button doesn't work for this model.

Thanks


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was not aware a service menu existed on any model?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What hidden service menu are you talking about? Tivo's had several hacks, but as far as I know, there are none for the HR34 except doing a Smart Search for 30SKIP changes you from a 30 second fast forward to an instant 30 second jump.

The only other "hidden" menu there is, is only available to beta testers, and it has nothing in it, except an option to send an internet report of system status back to DirecTv.


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

Davenlr said:


> What hidden service menu are you talking about? Tivo's had several hacks, but as far as I know, there are none for the HR34 except doing a Smart Search for 30SKIP changes you from a 30 second fast forward to an instant 30 second jump.
> 
> The only other "hidden" menu there is, is only available to beta testers, and it has nothing in it, except an option to send an internet report of system status back to DirecTv.


I was just assuming that this would have a service menu like the other boxes, everything does. If it doesn't than I'm out of luck but I thought I would ask. The settings in the setup menu are limited and I wanted to poke around to see what was in there, if anything.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Other than the 30skip, some diagnostics menus, there really isn't much. Though I think Boolean searches are undocumented from a manual standpoint.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rtisby said:


> I was just assuming that this would have a service menu like the other boxes, everything does. If it doesn't than I'm out of luck but I thought I would ask. The settings in the setup menu are limited and I wanted to poke around to see what was in there, if anything.


Would you share what exactly settings you want to change ?


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Would you share what exactly settings you want to change ?


Sure. Mainly I wanted to see if I could hack away the useless banner menu, maybe disable messages, and I would like to adjust the amount of space that the DVR auto rewinds when it is stopped. I know, these features are controlled by the SW but I wanted to look around and see if there were any other settings that might affect them. Also, nearly every device has a service menu (cellphones, other boxes, even the kindle) and it is interesting to get in and look around. I like to have control over my electronics and I'm always curious to see what else I might be able to change or adjust. That banner menu SUCKS. It's obtrusive, takes up 20% of the screen, and has nothing useful in it. I don't need a menu every time I change the channel or jump to another game to check a score. It just obstructs what I'm paying to see. I hate when companies force things on their customers and insist that they are improvements without providing a disable option. So _if_ there are any other settings hidden deeper in another menu, I'd like to see what they are.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There are a couple of menus, but none have any settings that you can change/adjust. They're diagnostic tests/menus.
All settings that are adjustable, are in the setup menu.


----------



## mborner (Jan 12, 2011)

After many, many, warnings about entering the service menu on my 43" Hitachi TV I went and did it anyway. Long story short, I turned my TV into a very large paper weight. Luckily, the TV was old and ready for replacement anyway. I learned my lesson.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rtisby said:


> Sure. Mainly I wanted to see if I could hack away the useless banner menu, maybe disable messages, and I would like to adjust the amount of space that the DVR auto rewinds when it is stopped. I know, these features are controlled by the SW but I wanted to look around and see if there were any other settings that might affect them. Also, nearly every device has a service menu (cellphones, other boxes, even the kindle) and it is interesting to get in and look around. I like to have control over my electronics and I'm always curious to see what else I might be able to change or adjust. That banner menu SUCKS. It's obtrusive, takes up 20% of the screen, and has nothing useful in it. I don't need a menu every time I change the channel or jump to another game to check a score. It just obstructs what I'm paying to see. I hate when companies force things on their customers and insist that they are improvements without providing a disable option. So _if_ there are any other settings hidden deeper in another menu, I'd like to see what they are.


I see.
While I'm support the ideas of customizing, I would assure - you can't do any of your desired changes; no settings, everything what you mentioned hard-coded and would require rewrite source code with mandatory testing and secure sealing. Sorry, but really, there is no way.
[Perhaps you poisoned by Open Source world... unfortunately all the company are for money and prefer to keep everything under lock.]


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Nope, no way to disable the banner. At one point it could be set to 2 seconds, but now the minimum is 4. With a programmable remote you could setup a macro for chan up and down to add an exit command, but that wouldn't work for how most change channels.

Maybe a specially programmed button that hits OK then exit, and you use that button instead.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rtisby said:


> Can anyone tell me how to access the hidden / service menu on the HR34? There are a couple of things that I would like to adjust, and I'm just curious. *The Guide / Right Arrow button doesn't work for this model.*
> Thanks


Humph ....

The "guide + right arrow" front panel press does not bring up the menu option for the "coax network" test on the HR34?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Moved the the HD Receiver Forum.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Humph ....
> 
> The "guide + right arrow" front panel press does not bring up the menu option for the "coax network" test on the HR34?


I haven't tried it, but it looks like it's still there.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200383


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I haven't tried it, but it looks like it's still there.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200383


I have and the menu is still there.


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

afulkerson said:


> I have and the menu is still there.


Couldn't get that to work on mine, maybe I'm missing something. Doesn't sound like what I was looking for anyway.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rtisby said:


> Couldn't get that to work on mine, maybe I'm missing something. *Doesn't sound like what I was looking for anyway*.


What you're looking for can't be done. There are no accessible menus that change the settings you mentioned.

There are diagnostics menus that are accessible during start up but they don't have anything to do with the kind of setting you are looking to change.

In a nutshell, with the exception of 30SKIP/30SLIP, the only changes you can make are accessible via the menu button on the remote. If you don't see it there then you can't change it.

Mike


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

rtisby said:


> I was just assuming that this would have a service menu like the other boxes, everything does. If it doesn't than I'm out of luck but I thought I would ask. The settings in the setup menu are limited and I wanted to poke around to see what was in there, if anything.


There is one, When it says "Running Receiver Self Diagnostics" Hit Select


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tylorert said:


> There is one, When it says "Running Receiver Self Diagnostics" Hit Select


no settings to change there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Being a 4+ year old thread I think it's best to put a fork in this.

If someone has questions, please start a new thread


----------

